# Separation colors for screen printing



## sam78 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello friends, what´s the best programs to do a good color separation on serigraphic screen printing (silk screen) ****s for Corel Draw or Photoshop ?

I have tried some programs to separate colors but din´t try anyone for a professional final art!

Cheers.


----------



## dennyk671 (Sep 22, 2008)

Simple Seps for Coreldraw. Quikseps or Ultraseps for Photoshop.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi.
Quikseps for Photoshop.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Iss coco is one of the best. Price tag is insane


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

What kind of seps are you trying to do? simple vectors/sim process/process??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PositiveDave said:


> What kind of seps are you trying to do? simple vectors/sim process/process??


We've missed you Dave, welcome back.


----------

